# Ascend Kayaks at BPS



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

Have any of ya'll see the new Ascend kayaks at BPS? They have a 12ft and a 10ft. Price point is around $450 if memory serves me. Does Ascend make a decent yak? I was looking at the 12footer, but don't want to buy junk. Any opinions?


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

spend a little more and get the ocean kayak endeavor they have. basically a prowler just alot cheaper.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

talked with a guy who looked at 'em last week. save your money.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

fishinfanatic said:


> spend a little more and get the ocean kayak endeavor they have. basically a prowler just alot cheaper.


What's the price on the endeavor?


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

bbcroaker said:


> What's the price on the endeavor?


$599 I saw one in person, its a nice boat!

MYT


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, guess I'll keep looking.


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

Talk to a local kayak shop. The knowledge and attention they can give you will make the extra few bucks well worth it. Lots of demo days coming up. Good time to check out some different models and find out which one is right for you.

You'll forget about an extra $200 or $300 bucks you pay for a kayak you want LONG before you will forgive yourself for getting something you don't really want based on price alone.

Good luck!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

YakAttack said:


> Talk to a local kayak shop. The knowledge and attention they can give you will make the extra few bucks well worth it. Lots of demo days coming up. Good time to check out some different models and find out which one is right for you.
> 
> You'll forget about an extra $200 or $300 bucks you pay for a kayak you want LONG before you will forgive yourself for getting something you don't really want based on price alone.
> 
> Good luck!


Yep. When I sold my Outback and wanted to get into a Revolution, I went straight to my local Hobie shop and they treated me right. I had absolutely no problem shelling out the cash to them because they did everything to earn my money. In fact, the day I went to pick it up, my buddy wanted a new rudder and the shop didn't have any in stock. They pulled one off of a new yak and installed it on his without question, just so he was taken care of. 

The other thing is: buy a good, reputable boat. If anything goes wrong, most of the top line manufacturers will step up and take care of you, and if you bought from a good dealer, they'll take care of you too. Plus, if you go to sell it, you'll get 50-75% of the value back.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Too Busy said:


> talked with a guy who looked at 'em last week. save your money.


do you remember what he said about it?


----------



## P Rico (Sep 9, 2008)

*yak*



Hollybrooke said:


> Have any of ya'll see the new Ascend kayaks at BPS? They have a 12ft and a 10ft. Price point is around $450 if memory serves me. Does Ascend make a decent yak? I was looking at the 12footer, but don't want to buy junk. Any opinions?


kipe looking hear pn P&S youl finde a good deal go back in the threads thears som stil for sale .i found a wildernes with the works 135 for only $800 it has more then that in exsesories .good luck with the hunt.:fishing:


----------

